# New Covid Dog



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I wanted an LGD but life had other plans.
Meet Renaldo
or something like that -- he's got a weird name and I forgot it.
He lost his owner to covid.
I think he's 3, and is a registered shetland sheepdog (aka sheltie or miniature collie).
Poor guy has had a rough week and now has to go from a single male-owned subdivision
dog to my crazy place. I already have 3 dogs...all senior citizens.
This guy is normal. I forgot what it is like to not have to medicate one!
He's too nervous to lay down right now, hopefully we will have a quiet night.
I would crate him but one of the cats moved into the crate just because cats do that kind of thing.
If I put her in the crate she'd be howling and pitching a fit but if I want the crate for someone else, she decides it is hers...
Wish us luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck. He looks sweet. Glad you can give him a home


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sad about his owner but so glad you were able to give him a home. Always thought shelties were cute but never had one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice that you took him in.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww he’s cute! My brother has one and he is super active. Loves to run play and jump. But he is super sweet. I hope he does good for you.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

His name is Rendell. And he chases his tail in the middle of the night.
No sign so far of any herding dog-ness.
He's a chicken heart so far.
My goats and horse are acting like I brought a chupacabra home.
Never mind that they have all been around the other 3 dogs forever.
Only one of the other dogs is being a butthead but Jessie is blind and no too much of a threat.
I got to try to figure out which vet he's been going to and what preventions he's been on.
I also need to find out if he's chipped. Or neutered. He's really hairy so I haven't really looked up under there yet.
It's been 10 years since I got a new dog, I forgot what a total house change-up it can be.
At least I am off work until Monday night.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good for you! I like him. Im sure he will be a great addition! Rendell is a neat name. Good luck with him.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

We had collies, I absolutely love them  ... they are very loyal and I'm sure you two will get along just fine


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks more like a collie imo, just on the smaller side... sheltie are usually way smaller than that, but I guess could be big for a sheltie I suppose


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe it's just the picture, lol I'm sorry I ramble on... anyway he sure is handsome, give him some time to settle in... must be scary for him


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, he's a bit bigger than most shelties I have seen.
I have known several, never owned one. I mostly have owned American Eskimos the last 20 years.
All rescues. Rescued American Eskimo=Reskie. Fluffy white dogs of no use whatsoever on a farm.
I cannot believe how goofy my horse is acting, she is keeping the goats circled and away from the house/barn.
Must be senility, she's 31 this year. 
If she doesn't settle down I will have to step in so the goats can relax & eat.
This is what happens to over-the-hill cowhorses.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Their very good dogs.. mine grew up in the city, collie that is, and he had his herding instincts kick in at times


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

What a sweetie. I love shelties. My first dog when I was growing up was a shetland sheepdog. She was a great dog, super smart, easy to train, and problem free. So sad about his owner. But I'm glad you found each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for taking him in.
He is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful dogy!! Hope he does well for you! And yeah looks collie.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He will probably display distress by chasing his tail, sitting in a corner, not eating and being shy. Give him time.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Errrr. I forgot how busy 4 medium dogs in a small house can be.
Everything I do, they all come with me. Except Alaska, he sleeps a lot.
They are settling in together. The house cats are still pretty angry.
Goats have settled down but my horse is still acting like a 2 year old.
I never think about how all the animals here react to and with each other until something changes it up.
My horse basically ignores the other dogs and the goats only mess with them when they have babies,
I was very surprised Cookie got upset. This dog hasn't made a wrong move, either.
He is a tattletale, though...Alaska peed on the floor (he's 16 and senile and wobbly) and 
Rendell came running into the living room, barking his doggy face off. I asked him to "show me"
and he led me right to Alaska's pee puddle on the kitchen floor. It will be interesting if he 
does that again.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol that's funny he told you, he'll be a good dog


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe he is house broken and doesnt understand why it happened?


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

He is a nice looking dog, it was nice of you to take him.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He is cute! I’m so glad you took him in. How funny that he told on your old dog. My sister had a sheltie when we were growing up, super smart ball of energy and very responsive to all of us. I swear it understood us talking sometimes. 

My goats are fine with my 85 lb hyper, young mutt but are terrified of my 15 lb blind and deaf 17 yr old rat terrier. No idea why. Animals are weird.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hows your newish buddy?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Crazy as a loon. Only dog I have ever seen who can run full speed and bark at the same time. Has learned "No Goats" quite well and will go run around in whichever half of the pasture the goats are not in. I don't know all the details about his previous owner's passing but Rendell absolutely freaks out whenever I sneeze. It's hard to reassure a dog while sneezing, too. And thanks for asking! He poked his cold wet nose into my armpit and woke me up at 5 am for no particular reason. He doesn't get in the bed but I kind of sleep on my side and hang over the edge so he got me.It can be hard to love any animal that wakes you up at 5 am on your only day off. But we're all learning to get along.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Crazy as a loon. Only dog I have ever seen who can run full speed and bark at the same time. Has learned "No Goats" quite well and will go run around in whichever half of the pasture the goats are not in. I don't know all the details about his previous owner's passing but Rendell absolutely freaks out whenever I sneeze. It's hard to reassure a dog while sneezing, too. And thanks for asking! He poked his cold wet nose into my armpit and woke me up at 5 am for no particular reason. He doesn't get in the bed but I kind of sleep on my side and hang over the edge so he got me.It can be hard to love any animal that wakes you up at 5 am on your only day off. But we're all learning to get along.


Omg😆😆 sounds like hes doing great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

